# Critique my new baby buck ,please?



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

This is Stage Dragon SD Foo Fighter. I only have this one picture till he gets home tonight. I know it's hard to critique kids but I'm curious..,,


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I like him! Excellent brisket


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Margaret


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's adorable! Definitely has the cute factor 

Nice neck, good brisket, nice straight legs, clean topline, nice withers, nice shoulders & hindquarters, nice back legs.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for looking him over! The real bonus is he is a very sweet boy. Much like my other grown buck. He has been following me around while I do chores today. ️


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

And he might be getting spoiled....


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Really excited. This boys momma scored a 90 VEEE in her LA yesterday! And she is a nearly finished champion.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Overall nice looking buckling. He does look a bit short bodied and short and steep through the rump though. Do you have pics of his sire/dam?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sire is Castle Rock Sundown. #D1592330P
Dam is Stage Dragon SA Zenon 1*M
I'll have to get some recent pics of him too.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Dams udder


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sire 







Dam


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Dam


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Ooh, gorgeous!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Overall nice looking buckling. He does look a bit short bodied and short and steep through the rump though. Do you have pics of his sire/dam?


Here's pics of both sire and dam


----------

